# Last convict ship to Brisbane



## spongebob

On this very day, 30th April, 1850, the last convict ship to visit the Colonial settlement of Brisbane arrived in Moreton Bay.

She was the "Bangalore" loaded down with 292 prisoners who had endured a passage of almost four months during which five died.
By then there was a strong anti-transportation movement among the local population,- almost half of them transportees and almost a quarter of them still in chains.So common were people with a convict past that it was not considered good etiquette to ask if someone was a "clean potato" and ex-convicts were criticized for being of rough character.
One report states that fist fights were so frequent, even among the women, that Surveyor Thomas Pettigrew noted that Moreton Bay was "A most suitable place for a drunken wife because she is never noticed"

.All as reported in today's Courier Mail.

The convict settlement was originally established in Moreton Bay near where I live but the only remnant is the small doctors surgery which was established by offering a pardon to any convicted medical practitioner who would undertake to give his services to the local community.

I must say that I have not noticed any drunken wives of late in this now placid pleasant Bayside suburb.

Bob


----------



## K urgess

Did that correction for you, Bob.
First post in a thread and the post title becomes the thread title and difficult to change. In fact it may even only be a Mod that can do it.
Kris


----------



## Pat McCardle

Does immigration still ask if we Poms have a Police record? I didn't think we still needed one to get in?


----------



## spongebob

Thanks for that Kris.
Pat, police records are fine as long as you can drink, swear,bowl a ball and kick one.

Bob


----------



## Pat McCardle

bob jenkins said:


> Thanks for that Kris.
> Pat, police records are fine as long as you can drink, swear,bowl a ball and kick one.
> 
> Bob



Looks like an open door for me then Bob(Jester) (Thumb)


----------



## PJG1412

*First Convicts*

It's abit late but I could not help but reply to last convict ship. My ancestor Pillips Gidley King was second in command of the First Fleet on HMS Sirus which took the first convicts to Australia. Overall command was Capt. Arthur Phillips. King on arrival at Johnson Bay (I think) was sent to Norfolk Island to settle and grow food for the conlony !!! I have a jounal of his time there, which includes having 2 children from one the two woman convicts!!!!.........
He later went on to become Governer of NSW. His Grandson, same name, went on and sailed on the HMS Beagle and shared a cabin with Darwin.
Pete Gidley


----------



## tom roberts

As I have posted before a good read is This Fatal Shore a wonderfull account of this period Norfolk Island was a terrible place the Govenor there comes across as a sadistic person who persecuted the inmates beyond belief.


----------



## Derek Roger

Pity they could not play cricket .

PS I love Aus and all their people . Happy Days Derek


----------



## John Rogers

Derek Roger said:


> Pity they could not play cricket .
> 
> PS I love Aus and all their people . Happy Days Derek


Derek, are you forgetting who taught them to play cricket.(A)


----------



## spongebob

Don't talk too soon Derek, the second test England versus the NZ black caps begins in Wellington today. The first was drawn.
Re the book "The Fatal Shore", probably the most comprehensive account written of the settlement of Australia. I have it in paperback form and must re-read but the small print puts me off.
The novel "Morgan's Run" by Colleen McCullough is also a good fictional account of the times on Norfolk Island.

Bob


----------



## PJG1412

Thanks Tom for the info about the book, interesting about his Management technics, I look forward to getting my hands on it.
I see its not available on Amazon UK, but I can still purchase it, it will add to my family history collection. My daughter was recently going to Australia on business, and was jokingly told by the Aussie Management that with a name like Gidley she wouldn't be let in, as Gov. King invoked some drink laws that didn't go down to well. 
Pete


----------



## woodend

Been reading the thread with interest. Unfortunately, being with E.D.'s I never had the opportunity to visit Oz, maybe one day (you too can dream sailor!). However in 1987 the 'replica' for the First Fleet Re-Enactment Voyage called into Saldanha to 'clean ship' before the trip to Cape Town and various celebrations. I managed to give her a berth virtually next to my office and we sank many beers. I was invited to make the passage to Cape Town with them which fortunately / unfortunately was made in ultra-calm weather with a minimal swell and the engine running. During her stay in Saldanha and during the passage I got to be quite pally with the Commodore, I think his name is KITCHENSIDE and the Captain. Brought it all back!


----------

